# advice on this cage



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Have been looking for an indoor cage for my three guinea pigs for when they come inside during the winter. I've been looking into making a C&C cage as just couldnt find a normal one that was big enough for them. However I stumbled across this the other day

Liberta Retreat Large Indoor Guinea Pig Cage

What are your opinions?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I think I have that cage somewhere at the back of the spare cages, I used it meshed for the mice, if its the same one its good because it folds virtually flat when you take the bolts out. I have no idea about size requirements for guinea pigs though.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I would say it's fine size wise, what is the ramp and platform made out of? I'd probably take that out but that's just me. 
I was going to build a c&c for mine last year but just ended up giving them the spare room to themselves, spoilt piggies.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

bewitched said:


> I would say it's fine size wise, what is the ramp and platform made out of? I'd probably take that out but that's just me.


hmmm its hard to tell from the pics  not sure if the ramp is just wire rungs in which case would need to cover it over to prevent hurt/trapped feet.


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

Hi there, I run cardiff guinea pig rescue :smilewinkgrin:

The size is great, looks like a good cage too.

I have adapted the ramp / platform because as it it's only suitable for rabbits having a grid bottom. I added a correx / coroplast tray and ramp with sides on it and vetbed lined ramp with removable vetbed. Was a bit of a faff but mine do love their upstairs, we do all food and hay upstairs and all bedding downstairs. I will try and find a photo to give you an idea.

That said i have also had C&C cages and they are very cool in terms of flexibility - but in my opinion shop bought cages do look better.


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

I found a site were you can zoom in and it is wire so would need covering OR you can build a c&c coz it's lots of fun


----------



## Lisaj (Feb 4, 2011)

Hope that works and shows what we did in a very similar cage.










just upstairs


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Lisaj said:


> Hope that works and shows what we did in a very similar cage.


oh that looks much better for the piggies  thanks for sharing that


----------

